# finally gota spectacled caimen on the way help with tank required



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

finally been able to secure a spectacled caimen and licence application has been submitted,ive got a 4ftx2ftx2ft aquarium with locked hood,2x ehiem canister filters but im just wondering has any body got any ideas on how to devide the tank into land and water what water proof materials are out there that i can use,,
i was thinking of using a piece of laminated glass as a partition and seal it with marine silicone,,but i want it to be nice ive done fake rock builds with pvw sand and grout but i dont think this will be safe submerged in wate rover a long period of time any ideas links or pics would be fantastic,,thanks


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Build up one end with rocks (you could always silicone these together to stop them moving), place plants between as you go. Place some slate over the top for a basking area?

Or.

Silicone a large piece of cork bark to the height of the water level so it acts a floating platform, maximizes the water area but still has some dry land. Think the same as a turtle set up with a turtle dock.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for the reply what i need to know is there any safe grouts or varnishes ect that can be used to make a fake rock background as i want to run the return pump pipes thru the fake rock build to create a water fall for it cheers.
i need somthing water proof as it will be submerged under water


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey mate,

I would post your query on this section if I were you

Habitat - Reptile Forums

as it sounds like you need help not with the animal but with the set-up, and some users have put up some detailed guides of how to do some really cool designs over there.

Good luck with your application, this is probably something you already know, but I was speaking to the 'externally appointed council advisor' about DWAL applications they have turned down, most for caimans, and it was not due to unsuitable enclosures for when they were little, but due to the fact that they could not provide solid information about where they could keep it when it got bigger : victory:


----------

